

Terrastore - Scalable, elastic, consistent document store - tyler
http://code.google.com/p/terrastore/

======
tyler
The description given on their Google Code page seems a bit sensationalistic
to me. The author has a bit more reasonable look at the features and tradeoffs
here: [http://sbtourist.blogspot.com/2009/12/terrastore-and-cap-
the...](http://sbtourist.blogspot.com/2009/12/terrastore-and-cap-theorem.html)

~~~
sbtourist
Call it "marketing" ;) Joking aside, the article you mentioned is linked on
the home page for that exact reason: put things in the correct context.

~~~
tyler
No insult intended at all. It was just that as I was reading down that list my
brain was screaming "CAP! CAP!". I was glad to find that link there. Looks
like an awesome project.

~~~
sbtourist
Sure, I was just kidding. Thanks for your kind words, hope you'll find it
useful.

------
blasdel
It looks like the complement to CouchDB: it actually implements all the hard
distributed stuff that CouchDB never delivered on, but doesn't implement any
of the fancy stored procedure stuff that CouchDB actually pulled off.

If only I could have the chocolate _and_ the peanut butter together...

~~~
sbtourist
Terrastore already implements lightweight "stored procedures" in terms of
server side updates: functions which atomically update a value based on some
custom logic.

Future versions will provide map/reduce functions as well, probably in both
Java and Javascript.

------
JulianMorrison
I wonder how much of that he got almost-for-free just by using Terracotta?

Terracotta itself is in effect a transparent ACID object database where
collections can be larger than RAM and objects can be accessed efficiently on
one machine or shared and updated in implicit transactions.

~~~
sbtourist
Clustering and storage are completely based on Terracotta, and this is great:
relying on a rock solid technology gives you the freedom to focus on more
advanced features, such as communication, partitioning, data manipulation and
querying.

Which is the same reason Voldemort and Riak rely on third-party storage, or
HBase relies on Hadoop.

~~~
sushrutbidwai
In fact Terastore is based on Teracotta is one of the most important aspects.
This makes us comfortable to see similar performance in numbers related to
clustering, storage. Same is true for MemchacheDB, Voldemort and Riak as
Sergio mentioned.

~~~
sbtourist
Exactly: clustering and storage are more and more "commodity" features, as I
see it. The most important thing is going to be _what_ you build upon them,
the real value you provide to the user: is data partitioned or replicated?
What data manipulation features are provided? And so on ...

------
tomiles
At first glance it seems like a java version of couchDB on top of a clustering
system.

------
dryicerx
Sounds like this is a lot more closer to MongoDB than CouchDB. Either way, I
warmly welcome this to the document store world

